# What to do about TINY miniscule bumps in the skin?



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't know if anybody will know what i mean but upon close inspection of my skin i can see that there are quite a few very very tiny bumps in the skin, they're not spots but just like bumps under the skin and are like maybe 1mm! This means they add up to give the skin a less smooth and perfect look so is there anything i can do about it? I exfoliate alot already especially with aspirin masks and other exfoliaters so i'll need other types of things to help.


----------



## Lolita (Aug 27, 2005)

I have this under my eyes... sort of lizardy, but not like weird and gross like a lizard 

I dont really have any suggestions for you, I just want to piggyback on your post because I'm interested in hearing what suggestions others have


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2005)

I think those are called milia.  I used to get them when I was younger.  Nothing I did could get rid of them and I resorted to removing them very gently with a sterilized needle.  I now know that a good exfoliator..like a dermabrasion one, will help sweep them away.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm not sure mine are milia. Aren't milia tiny white spots under the eyes? Mine are all over my skin and just like a part of my skin in texture and tone but are literally just tiny raised things.


----------



## mrskloo (Sep 7, 2005)

Bumping this up.

I too have this problem and Milia around my eyes. It really makes it hard to find a concealer that won't magnify them. So if anyone has any suggestions please post.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine arn't around eye area, i'm talking about general TINY bumps all around skin.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_Bumping this up.

I too have this problem and Milia around my eyes. It really makes it hard to find a concealer that won't magnify them. So if anyone has any suggestions please post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The only thing that I know of to actually get rid of them is to have them extracted.  I had one under my eye (thanks so much Neutrogena, grrr) for at least 6 months until I got fed up and dug it out with a sterile needle.  I have seen extractors for sale on Sephora and at the beauty supply.  They are exactly what esteticians use.  Here's a link http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B70
To be fair, I think the one at the beauty supply looked more sturdy.  I'll see if I can find a link for that too http://www.skinrxclinic.com/end_zit.htm  If you scroll down on this page, it shows you the other type of extractor, and it also gives you a lesson on how to do it yourself.  HTH


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 9, 2005)

milia can show up anywhere on the body.  they are best extracted by a professional to prevent scarring.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 9, 2005)

Aren't milia usually white bumps?


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 11, 2005)

not necessarily.  if milia are formed by oil deposits, they will show up as white.  but they can also be encapsulated bits of flaked skin and other colours.


----------



## MACreation (Sep 13, 2005)

AAAKK i have little ones under my eyes, i HATE those!!!


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 13, 2005)

lasers can remove those, m'dear!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 13, 2005)

ahhh i can only see them if i pull on my cheek, surgery i can pass on


----------



## GoldieLox (Sep 17, 2005)

nah i think that the ones you are referring to are not that serious to be using lasers on. i get them too. its from oil buildup, even if you dont have that oily of skin cuz i dont. they are just kinda all over you can feel them but they arent too terribly visible especially with makeup but are really annoying. 

you need a product with some salicylic acid in it because that is going to exfoliate and prevent the oil that causes it.


----------



## sani (Sep 18, 2005)

It sounds like keratosis pilaris and I have that on my arms but mine are quite noticable. They are red actually. Dermatologists say that it is something that cannot be cured and it generally goes away later in life. I've tried heaps of stuff and it just doesn't work. What does help is getting plenty of sunshine and maybe applying a fake tan to disguise it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 18, 2005)

hmm..i think the things people are talking about are way more serious and problematic than what i'm describing. Lol i guess in a way it makes me feel better! It's a very small issue, no worries!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 18, 2005)

yea it does sound like keratosis pilaris, sani. My bf has them on his arms, though his arent red. If its hardcore, you can get an extra strengh exfoliating lotion to try and get rid of them. If its not that serious, try using any creme with AHAs or salicylic acid. Worked for me when I had it on my shins!


----------

